# 97 HB Brakes?



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I've tried the search and I'm not finding a hit on my problem. My 97 KC 2x4 with auto does not like to stop. You CAN NOT lock the front wheels no matter how hard you stand on the brakes. The brakes look OK and function normally otherwise. I've had a couple of close calls because I couldn't get it stopped. The problem seems to be with panic stops and it's almost like the brakes quit working after a point. It doesn't seem to be realted to speed and duration of braking because it reacts the same at 45 mph as it does at 60mph.

Any ideas out there?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm not feeling the love here folks. Any ideas?

Baring any help from this forum, I'm going to try upgraded brake pads but based on my symptoms I'm not hopelessly optomistic that will help.


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

Is the booster working okay? they do go bad some times. I had one go bad on a Chevy truck I had about 5 or 6 years ago and I had to take it to brake specialist because no one would sell me the parts to repair it 

Try this little test, with the engine off put your foot on the brakes and hold the pedal down as you start the engine if the power booster is working the pedal should move down a little further as the engine starts.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah, the MC and boosters like to slowly degrade over time. I replaced the MC on my Pathy and it still didn't get much better.


----------



## littlefish (Jul 1, 2006)

Are you running way oversized tires? The other thing I have done is pull the booster and found the air filter on my booster was caked with dirt and would not let air pass easily. Cleaned it and that helped some but not enough. Also found the rear proportioning valve on the rear axle was way out of adjustment. Mine is a 90 pathfinder, so you may not have the rear axle mounter valve. Just a thought. Like 88pathoffroad, these do not have the very best of brakes. Best of Luck...Littlefish


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Tires were my first thought because it has 15" wheels and had oversize tires. I put on 215x65x15 which are close to the same diameter as the original 14" tires but it didn't help, however my speedometer and odometer are nearly correct now. The wheels are alloy PF wheels so the weight difference shouldn't be much of an issue.

My truck does have the standard rear ABS but I'm not sure that would affect any empty truck much either way. They obviously won't lock up. If they didn't work at all would that really make much difference with an empty truck? I'm not positive but I do think they are working in a regular stop. Not sure how to tell what they're doing in a panic stop. 

I'll try the booster checks that Win lowe and littlefish suggest as soon as I get a chance. Hopefully NLT this weekend. Sometimes weekends are the only time I can get the truck away from my wife. 

Is anyone aware of brake upgrades for these? Suggestions on replacement pads?


----------



## xero69 (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's something to reference. Could be one of the 3 way or 5 way valves in the brake system. 

PDF of brake portion shop manual


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Oldnissanguy said:


> Tires were my first thought because it has 15" wheels and had oversize tires. I put on 215x65x15 which are close to the same diameter as the original 14" tires but it didn't help, however my speedometer and odometer are nearly correct now. The wheels are alloy PF wheels so the weight difference shouldn't be much of an issue.
> 
> My truck does have the standard rear ABS but I'm not sure that would affect any empty truck much either way. They obviously won't lock up. If they didn't work at all would that really make much difference with an empty truck? I'm not positive but I do think they are working in a regular stop. Not sure how to tell what they're doing in a panic stop.
> 
> ...


Check to make sure your calipers are working properly and that they are not hung up. If you replace your pads(they could be glazed) get a name brand set like bendix or wagner. Stay away from the el cheapos. Also check the flexible brake hoses for being pinched or blocked. If that doesn't cure it check your master cylinder.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I'll report back with results when I get through these tests.


----------



## littlefish (Jul 1, 2006)

Not sure this happens on Nissan products, but for a long time the rubber Chevy used in the flex lines had a tendency to swell on the inside and make a VERY tiny hole for the fluid to go thru. My 77 Impala had a recall on that. Could it be the brake lines have swelled and caused the fluid not to go thru easily? Best of Luck...Littlefish


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

It was gun show weekend so the only test I made was Win Lowes 'start up with the brake peddle pushed' test. It passed. Does that mean that my booster is probably okay?


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

Oldnissanguy said:


> It was gun show weekend so the only test I made was Win Lowes 'start up with the brake peddle pushed' test. It passed. Does that mean that my booster is probably okay?


Yes that would indicate that the booster is working, now you have to do the other checks


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks Win Lowe. I rotated the tires last night and had a little time to do some inspecting of the front brakes. The pads show little and even wear. I don't know what brand they are because they were on the truck when I bought it. The disks are smooth with no groves and look OK. The brake lines have no external cracks or checking. Of course that doesn't tell me what's inside them. The calipers are single cylinder.

Littlefish, where exactly is that booster filter?

I guess I'm ready to figure out how to diagnose the line valves.

I did notice that a company indicated on another thread had slotted and drilled rotors and 'special' pads for the 97 2x4s. They're pretty costly. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Oldnissanguy said:


> Thanks Win Lowe. I rotated the tires last night and had a little time to do some inspecting of the front brakes. The pads show little and even wear. I don't know what brand they are because they were on the truck when I bought it. The disks are smooth with no groves and look OK. The brake lines have no external cracks or checking. Of course that doesn't tell me what's inside them. The calipers are single cylinder.
> 
> Littlefish, where exactly is that booster filter?
> 
> ...


I've seen some kits on ebay for drilled and slotted rotors. Price was reasonable. But as stated earlier, the brakes on the trucks weren't the greatest.


----------



## littlefish (Jul 1, 2006)

Previous Post snip - the rubber Chevy used in the flex lines had a tendency to swell on the inside and make a VERY tiny hole for the fluid to go thru.

What happens is the rubber has a certain diameter inside the flex brake line. The rubber absorbs moisture and slowly swells shut - closing down the diameter inside the brake hose where very little fluid will pass thru. Had that happen on a 77 Impala. I changed the flex hoses and they would pass pressure to lock up again. There is no filter involved. The center of the brake lines would close up. Best of Luck...Littlefish


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

littlefish said:


> Are you running way oversized tires? The other thing I have done is pull the booster and found the air filter on my booster was caked with dirt and would not let air pass easily. Cleaned it and that helped some but not enough. Also found the rear proportioning valve on the rear axle was way out of adjustment. Mine is a 90 pathfinder, so you may not have the rear axle mounter valve. Just a thought. Like 88pathoffroad, these do not have the very best of brakes. Best of Luck...Littlefish


I was referring to "the air filter on my booster was caked with dirt". Where is the booster air filter? I couldn't locate it.


----------

